# j'ai cherché!



## claudde (25 Octobre 2012)

mais pas trouvé
comment supprimer le "envoyé depuis mon ipad" à la fin de chaque message?
merci


----------



## MJF (25 Octobre 2012)

claudde a dit:


> mais pas trouvé
> comment supprimer le "envoyé depuis mon ipad" à la fin de chaque message?
> merci


Bonsoir, il faut aller dans "réglages" puis dans "Mail, Contacts, Calendrier" sur la fenêtre qui s'affiche descendre après "comptes, nouvelles données, Mail" aller à "Signature" et changer le texte.


----------

